
Ask HN: Matrix vs. XMPP vs. IRCv3 - nchudleigh
Which do you think is most promising?  What are issues that face federated messaging protocols adoption?
======
stephenr
XMPP is more than promising, its proven.

The major messaging (and notification, if you believe the rumours) networks
are all based on xmpp.

The issues are basically: big vendors want lock-in so they disable federation
and spam. I remember seeing an XEP that aimed to solve the spam issue for
federated xmpp.

------
xstartup
XMPP - Didn't use it in a long time. OTR wasn't a good experience.

Matrix - Works well, but UX is too techy for my non technical friends.

IRCv3 - never tried.

Currently, I am using Tox P2P, so far it's working best.

I am looking for a web client because native clients don't provide me Telegram
like feel.

So, if I find some time, I'll be writing my own web front end.

I am also looking to hire people to work on my Tox web p2p frontend.

~~~
unimpressive
How would someone contact you about this hypothetical job? I notice you don't
have an email address in your profile.

